# Oslo's Photo Thread



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm just going to start a thread for all of Ozzy's pictures here so I don't keep bringing his welcome thread back from the dead with new pictures 

First time holding her!









In her cage on the way home...









"Get me out of here!"









Smile for the camera!









So small she can fit in the ashtray!









Size comparison--so small!









Trying to make her way through the TP tube 









Lounging in her fish...









So small she's eating applesauce out of a bottlecap!









Stretch!









After her first bath--she liked it!









Annointing with strawberries. She was pink for a week!









She loves her daddy!









Finally upgraded to her radish bowls!









Exploring!









Her new dig box.









Ozzy's high maintenance--nothing less than Ferraris for her :lol: 









Ozzy loves her little friend! Kisses 









Princess border for my little princess!









More pictures to come soon!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a little doll.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozzy's new cage!









Inside of her cage...









Custom built to fit in the shelf


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the princess border! That gave my some new ideas for my cage  She's very cute.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that is one spoiled hedgie! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

omg she is ADORABLE! these pics are great.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

There's one lucky little lady!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That is too much cute to be allowed on one hedgie!!! She is precious!!! I love all her little trinkets! You can tell she IS a little princess!!

LOVE the pictures.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oslo is precious. SUCH a beautiful hedgie! It's obvious how spoiled she is (which is a GREAT thing!). I second PJM's comment about that much cute... Her coloring looks very similar to my hedgie's.

I also really like her cage! It looks like it's built extremely well. Did you use the pet screen stuff for the ventilation holes?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Sooo cuuuute! Soooo tiny!!!! Love the cage


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the comments everyone! To answer the previous question, her cage is made with plexiglass on the bottom, and yes, I did put pet safe screen on the top. The removable tops are made with wire screen, but I didn't know if that would be enough ventilation so I put the screen on the front of the cage too. More pics to come soon! I keep meaning to take pictures with an actual camera, but my phones always the only thing that's convenient when she's doing something cute :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oslo is beautiful and you did a great job with the cage  I like how you added the mesh to the front also for added ventilation


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozzy and I signed her daddy's Father's Day card tonight! Let's hope he enjoys it just as much as we did 

"Food?! Is it?!"









Rainbow paws...









My messy girl :lol: 









After bathtime--she's happy!









The finished product! I think she had fun doing our little project


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute!!!!! it turned out adorable!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute!!!! I love how the card turned out - but I REALLY love the pictures of her with painted feet! So cute!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just too precious! I love the "Smile for the camera." Its like she knows she is the little princess. It always makes me so happy to see little hedgies spoiled and loved as they should be. Thank you so much for these wonderful pictures!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahahaha omg! Those feeeeet!!! Hahaha and her face when she's all covered in paint... "whaaat is thissss???"


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

My boyfriend finally got around to taking pictures of Ozzy with his camera! Here's a few of them


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I love how big her ears look on her tiny little body!! She's so adorable. That last photo just melted my heart-- she's a little treasure for sure!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute! great pictures


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the comments! More--she had her first outdoor adventure today! 

"I don't know if I like this..."









Mama's Roly Poly 









My favorite picture of the day--those *ears*!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

looks like she had fun! so cute!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ozzy's Superman impression :lol: 









Exploring in the grass...









I think she liked it!









Time to go back inside!









Looks like the forum's cutting off the side of my pictures...oh well, you can see her though!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

HE IS SO SQUISHYYY (that's what I call cute animals LOL)

Sooo cute I love his huge dumbo ears <3


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

TOO CUTE!!! love the pics. Norma does the same thing when shes on her back.. she spazes out with her arms reaching haha.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

squeeeeeee!!!!! Ozzy you are such a beautiful little hoglet. I love the multicoloured feet!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments on my little girl, guys! 

I know, I love her ears :lol: I'm worried she's going to fly away with them one day! Is it mean that I hope she never grows into them? I think they're so cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I absolutely LOVE the superman picture! And the one where she's in her fish thing and her mouth is open juuuust a tiny bit. I want to hug her.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have not updated my hedgienapping list in a while ............ hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Some more pictures of our little girl!

Ozzy trying to get out of her bin









"LET ME OUT!!!"









Snuggling with her daddy...she's happy  









Her TP tube...and her Ferrari :lol: 









Her ball


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

My reading buddy 









Sleepy girl









She's so photogenic! 









Bathtime!









Snuggling after drying off









Ozzy helping us with a puzzle!









"It goes right here, Mom!"


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Ozzy is incredibly cute! You got some fantastic shots|!
Those ears are the cutest, I always want to try and rub them. hehehe
But the painted feet knocked me flat out! :lol: 
It still amazes me that their little legs are so long


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok I know it was a little while back, but i LOVE LOVE LOVE her superman impression!!!!! :lol: that was the greatest thing ever!!!! what a cutie pie!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ozzy is adorable!!! She is such a cutie, and those ears... *faints*

All the pics are fantastic! Keep them coming!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awwwww! I love how cute and small she is<3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like she is smiling with Daddy!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

all these pictures are soo cute.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

It's been a while since I have posted up new pictures!

My sweet girl takes a trip outside!


















Exploring in the field at my school









Snuggling up to her daddy  









She's pouting :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH! Ozzy has that little fishy bed I was going to make for Daisy! 

She's such a little perfect princess!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my God, I'm obsessed. "Hey! Look over there! What's that? Oh, you don't see it? Oh well. And no, I don't know where Ozzy went..." :twisted:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahaha, she is so flippen cute! I love the pouting picture. What a cutie pie


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys! 
It's been a while since I've posted pics, but since school's started, I thought I'd take some of my not-so-little-anymore girl. Here ya go!

Best study buddy  









Hiding under my book









"You can't see me..."









Peekaboo!









Kangaroo legs  









Sweet girl!









Ozzy and baby Ozzy!









Hiding in my desk shelf...









New hiding spot!









She fits perfectly :lol: 









She's adorable!









Enjoy!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ahh i love all the new pictures haha, seems more like she's a good distraction from studying rather than a study buddy :lol: great pics! she's really grown!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahh she has grown! I love the picture of her next to her picture :lol: So funny!

She really is a beautiful hedgie.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the pics  She is so cute and I love how you can see her personality in all the pics.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

New photo of my best girl


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

I completely forgot about this one from back when she was a baby! It's old, but it's by far one of my favorite pictures of her, although I look terrible


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oslo is way too adorable!!!! <3


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!! How did I miss this thread? What a cute wilttle hedgie!! I love her expressions!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

So cute! I love the baby picture with you and her. So adorable!

(Just a note....I have found that I use exclamation marks more on baby pictures than on any other thread.  )


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Omygosh, she is just the cutest little thing!  I love the one of her sleeping in your hand, shows just how much she loves you! That one of her in the grass and her big fuzzy ears is my favorite though


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

"Peek-a-boo" is soooo cute. Happy to see she never grew into those ears  hahaha.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope, she still has her dumbo ears...and I am so happy about that! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my! How could I have possibly missed the last set of pictures!? Usually my computer calls out to me until I find such nuggets of adorableness. 

Seriously-you have an amazingly precious hedgie. She's going on my list...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> Oh my! How could I have possibly missed the last set of pictures!? Usually my computer calls out to me until I find such nuggets of adorableness.
> 
> Seriously-you have an amazingly precious hedgie. She's going on my list...


Be careful Oslo. PJM is wanted in 14 states for hedgie-napping! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Make that 14 states & Canada! :lol: :lol:


----------

